# Pregnant pygmy



## clynn13 (Dec 26, 2017)

I have pygmy got that was breed to a Nigerian dwarf, not sure when she was exactly breed but I have had her about 3 months. She has finally developed a utter. Me and my wife work long hours and would like to know of anyone has advice on the pygmies kidding.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Are you able to post a few photos of her?

I highly recommend keeping a close eye on her behavior as many times a day as you can manage. If her udder gets tight and full and sticking out behind her back legs - see if you can pay a neighbor $5 to come look at her at lunch time. I do recommend using some sick or vacation time from work and being there for kidding if you can. 

Do you have a farm vet you use? Be sure to have the phone number on hand. 

Has she ever kidded before?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well said.


----------



## clynn13 (Dec 26, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Congratulations! Are you able to post a few photos of her?
> 
> I highly recommend keeping a close eye on her behavior as many times a day as you can manage. If her udder gets tight and full and sticking out behind her back legs - see if you can pay a neighbor $5 to come look at her at lunch time. I do recommend using some sick or vacation time from work and being there for kidding if you can.
> 
> ...


Slow data right now I'll post pictures when I can and I got my cousin his a get but he works nights and I get no vac time for another year:/


----------



## clynn13 (Dec 26, 2017)

She gave birth today


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Love the snoot photo bombs.


----------



## clynn13 (Dec 26, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Love the snoot photo bombs.


Me too had to share it


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Congratulations!! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, too cute.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Absolutely adorable! Buckling or doeling?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## clynn13 (Dec 26, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Absolutely adorable! Buckling or doeling?


Lol doe


----------

